# If anybody is interested in Norse mythology...



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 24, 2011)

I recently started a discussion group on this forums (underused) groups system. It's pretty empty at the minute - but if a few people join and share their thoughts on the stories, pantheon, and practices - it ought to be fun.

The link is here; http://mythicscribes.com/forums/groups/aesir.html


----------



## Xanados (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, Johnny. I see that you've invited me to the group. I strongly encourage more people to sign up!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, if you find anyone else interested in the forums Xanados, point them in the right direction!


----------



## Ravana (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm. Norse is actually pretty far down on my list. Nothing wrong with it; just became too familiar, I guess. But I may drop by sometime.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll throw an invite anyway, and you can accept if you feel like it. For me Norse is fresh - considering I don't have a masses of experience in fantasy, and I was always more interested in Greek mythology when I was younger.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 26, 2011)

Same—though I came by Norse pretty early, before RPGing in fact. Lately, I've found Hindu mythology (though that isn't really a fair term, since there are several hundred million people who still believe in it… though my interest in it isn't as a "religion") to be the most compelling, followed by Finnish and other Finno-Ugric, then most Native American (regardless of continent or period).


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 26, 2011)

I've tried to look into Native American mythology - but it just doesn't seem as 'strong' and definitive.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 26, 2011)

Part of that is due to a lack of written records, especially among the ones that achieved the highest level of "development"—which certainly complicates matters. On the other hand, if you're into trickster stories, they've got some of the best.


----------



## Xanados (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you should all have a look at Asatru. It's a reconstruction of Norse Paganism. I'm currently studying it.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 26, 2011)

Xanados: then come by the group, start a thread and teach us! It's a little empty in terms of discussion right now!


----------



## grahamguitarman (Sep 3, 2011)

I've put in a request to join 

Couldn't not join really since I'm a Vanatru Pagan (I worship the Vanir & Aesir - norse gods to the uninitiated)


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 3, 2011)

I just accepted. Feel free to come and inject some life into the discussion... it's proving hard to get a conversation going in there!


----------



## grahamguitarman (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol I noticed!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess it's hard considering group messages don't come up in notifications. I bet most people haven't even noticed the discussion section.


----------



## jackitsu (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks cool.  I joined and its my first group!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 3, 2011)

Well make sure to help and get it active! 

And I've switched the membership to public rather than moderated. There's no sense in bothering with membership requests if I'm just going to accept everyone anyway - so now people can join straight away.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 4, 2011)

grahamguitarman said:


> I've put in a request to join
> 
> Couldn't not join really since I'm a Vanatru Pagan (I worship the Vanir & Aesir - norse gods to the uninitiated)


Hail Valfather. What about Asatru? I'm studying it and I'm hoping to join a Kindred, in a few years. Asatru + Odinism are the two most common terms.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah Asatru & Odinism are the main strands, but there are a growing number who focus more on the Vanir rather than the Aesir.  Vanatru is the most common term used by those who concentrate on the  Vanir.(though there are those who think we should stick with Asatru since the Vanir are part of that LOL) 

Not that I'm against the Aesir, I just prefer the more peacable Vanir, the good thing about heathenism is that there are many paths that can be taken within it 

My preferred deity BTW is Freyr


----------



## Digital_Fey (Sep 4, 2011)

Being a great enthusiast of Norse mythology, methinks I shall join^^ Awesome idea for a group, JC!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 4, 2011)

Great, I gave you an invite a week or so back. I remember searching the forums for people who had mentioned Norse mythology, and invited those I found.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Sep 14, 2011)

Timely for me. I just started reading an ebook I found for 99 cents at Amazon called Loki. I don't know the author, but so far I'm really enjoying it. It's straight-up Norse mythology, so anyone with an interest in this area should definitely check it out.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I imagine a book called Loki is "straight-up Norse Mythology"  I read some of the book on an Amazon preview and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Feel free to start a thread on the group, we're still a little short on discussion right now!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry for the double-post. I meant to put the second post in the Norse Mythology group.


----------

